# The Seaview II



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

The molds have been pulled and the work is complete.
There may be a limited run of the sub for sale.
I am first on the block to get one.
But I present the new and improved Seaview II









http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_9378637/tm.htm


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I LIKE this....!

I'll have to follow that link, thanks!!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

junglelord said:


> The molds have been pulled and the work is complete.
> There may be a limited run of the sub for sale.
> I am first on the block to get one.
> But I present the new and improved Seaview II
> ...


Very cool Dean! I like it, Guy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!

But... there was nothing wrong with Seaview I!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

No, but this is a "what if" we had a second generation modern one.
Great for a new movie

I am told that enough interest will allow a limited run of production.
I believe its about the same size as the large Moebius Seaview.


----------



## jclark (Mar 26, 2010)

Dude! that seaview 2 is the coolest thing ive ever seen!!!!!! how did u make it?


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

My sincere apologies.
I did not make it my dear sir.
A man named Dennis (airwalk) made it
Use the link I provided in the first post, to see how he made it.

The Concept II is a little over 46 inches long, the main body 5 1/8 wide, nose fins 7 1/2 wide. In scale the ship would be 735 long, main body 80 feet wide, front fins 120 feet wide, 88 feet tail. Quite a bit bigger than the orginal seaview. 

Probably $400 to $500 for a build.
Looks like a limited run may be offered.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Interesting concept, even for an 8-window bow traditionalist like me!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I like it, but where are the launch bay doors for the flying sub?


----------



## Gslinger (Feb 7, 2009)

That is very cool!!! Nice work.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

irishtrek said:


> I like it, but where are the launch bay doors for the flying sub?


Gone to a far far better place
LOL

I never thought of that...


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I love it!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

junglelord said:


> My sincere apologies.
> I did not make it my dear sir.
> A man named Dennis (airwalk) made it
> Use the link I provided in the first post, to see how he made it.
> ...


The overall intended length of the Seaview has always been in question. Lengths ranging as short as 300 feet to as long as 650 feet have been quoted. The Moebius Seaview with a total assembled length of 39 inches, at 1/128 scale, would represent a vessel that's 416 feet in length. 

This comparison to the Moebius vessel of 416 vs the 735 of the Seaview II seems about right for an upgrade.

I might get two if I can.
I want to make a thrust vector pumpjet RC from this fiberglass model.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been informed that there is the lines for the subbay doors and the minisub doors too.
:thumbsup:

it has been designed to be lit and converted to RC.
legal protection is taking order and soon some very few and fortunate people may be able to own one of these. It will be a limited run for sure to begin.
That may be all, or more may continue, I really do not know.

I just want to thank Dennis for making it possible to live the dream into the future.
Cheers


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

junglelord said:


> The molds have been pulled and the work is complete.
> There may be a limited run of the sub for sale.
> I am first on the block to get one.
> But I present the new and improved Seaview II
> ...


Very cool! If 20th Century Fox eventually does a new voyage movie, I have no problem with a design like this baby or something close to it!I think it would please both the younger generation & the older fans of the original series:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Besides the USS Enterprise that has to be the best update of a clasic Sci-Fi icon that Iv'e ever seen! Great design! I understand it will be a limited run but at that price not that many will be able to afford it. To bad we can't get Moebius to release this one but it would probably have limited appeal and they would never touch it! Wish I could talk the wife into giving me one for X-Mas or my birthday....never happen! Lol! 

Great design!:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm afraid that I will probably not be able to afford it either, with it being made from fiberglass, suitable for RC hulls; I would do strictly a shelf model and that would be structural overkill for the kit for me!

Oh well. It's still a beautiful model and absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I would be very interested in a purchase. Please keep this thread updated!! Thanks for sharing. Glad to see it might be obtainable.......


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Count me in for any kit which may materialize of this incredibly cool variation on the classic design.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

$500 for a "build"--how much for an unassembled kit?


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

The price has not been decided, but the $400-$500 price range was quoted as the limit. That gives you the hull as pictured.
You put it together with a Water Tight Chamber WTC
That costs another $400-$500
It is a $1000 to put it in the water.
It cost me $500 for my RCABS unit for my Moebius.
It cost me $350 for the gas unit for the Moebius.

It is not a cheap hobby, thats why it has taken me a year to get it together with my Moebius subs.
Building my hobby shop too over the last year. Just got into all this last year. Now I have gotten two Rebuilds of the Star Ship in 1/350, three Gato submarines, 1/350 Tamiya Big E CVN , all are going RC. Yes an underwater 1/350 star ship. May take a year to buy the stuff to do it, but I will get there.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I have no interest in RC whatsoever, but this will make a beautiful display model.

Pity the makers didn't opt for the more elegant 8-window version, but that should be easy enough to remedy.

Given the smooth, sleek, organic lines of this interpretation those big, square, boxy windows stick out like a sore thumb. 

But enough nit-picking... beautiful model, and well worth the proposed ballpark asking price.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Actually he did a mock up of both the 8 and the 4 window.

you can make it the 8 window if you want, when he sells them. Check this link for the original thread.
http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_9378637/tm.htm


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Damn, that's a really impressive design. A very nice upgrade on what came before. Wish I could afford this. 

Sean


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Sean, start saving your pennies.

The builder (dennis/airwalk) has made a thrust vector unit, like a fighter jet, moves 360 degrees. This baby will manuver when its built.


You can make one from scratch from the ball on a deoderant bottle.
This is how I will make one for my 1/350 Refit Starship RC sub conversion.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

junglelord said:


>


This is gorgeous!

Too bad Abrams couldn't do for 1701 what has been done here for the _Seaview_.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, that's more like it.

It'd be interesting to see what these guys could do with the Flying Sub...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I also like the idea of building the kit purely as a display model, even if it only came as an empty shell. The cost would seem to be prohibitive for most, but there seems to be plenty of in the kit as such, I wouldn't rule out the possibility of the commercial potential there. Maybe some special pricing could be worked out for those interested.

Bryan


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is so awesome... Beautiful work.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

junglelord said:


> Sean, start saving your pennies.
> 
> The builder (dennis/airwalk) has made a thrust vector unit, like a fighter jet, moves 360 degrees. This baby will manuver when its built.
> 
> ...


Very impressive work. But I'm not really a big RC fan. But I'd still love to build this as a display model.

Sean


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the 8 window even better! Fantastic! I wish they would sell just the shell at a lower price or Moebius would buy the design and kit it in some form!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

This is indeed an awesome design!!:thumbsup: It's a logical update to an old design that stays relatively true to the original. I'd love to also add this to my static display of Seaviews, but , alas the price tag is prohibative for me as well at this time. 
Here's hopeing Moebius or Round two agree with us on the design and produce them for us in plastic. 
Hey, It might happen some day.Might take till 2011 or 2012, but possible.

Model on :wave:

Dave


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a quote from the original thread, posted today by Dennis



> Its slowely getting it together, snowtank Glad your like it. I have been reading were a few people want just a display model. I can make both if that is what they are interested in.Of course the rc verson would have to have more work done to it here at the shop,with bulhheads, and reforcements added to the hull etc. To make a sturdy model for rc control.that was the first price that I had figured.If it would be for desplay I would not need all of the bulkheads and etc. The hull could be layed up lighter,and when gluded together it would be a sturdy model.I would save me on time and materials,and of course cost to the buyer.Don,t hold me to this but, I would say almost half of the cost of the rc verson model.The sail would be poured solid,instead of hollow for the rc verson. The tailfins would still be made the same as the rc verson so you could light them up . anyway the viewers can let me know on what they think of this idea.Its just a thought. Dennis


So stay tuned static builders, your prayers and request have been heard.
Dean

You could join the RC sub forum and let Dennis know, how many of you are very interested in this new news.
http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_9378637/mpage_8/tm.htm


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm definitely in if this is more in the $200 range...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

junglelord said:


> You could join the RC sub forum and let Dennis know, how many of you are very interested in this new news.
> http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_9378637/mpage_8/tm.htm


Done and done.


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm interested in a kit for static display as well. FABULOUS DESIGN!!!!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

It's clear that Dennis Deboer has heard the request from this forum.
I have been happy to relay between the two forums.
:thumbsup:

Your going to have a Static version option for the price that you can not afford to take.


We will all be happy...plus you all owe me now...so I will take your happiness as full payment.
:wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

junglelord said:


> Your going to have a Static version option for the price that you can not afford to take.


I hope you mean:

You*'*r*e* going to have a Static version option for the price that you can not afford *NOT* to take.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

yes, sorry about that.
:freak:


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Warped9 said:


> This is gorgeous!
> 
> Too bad Abrams couldn't do for 1701 what has been done here for the _Seaview_.



Same goes for the movie Jupiter 2 vs. the TV Jupiter 2. 

This Seaview is beautiful!


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! I would be interested in one also depending on the price.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Apparently, the Voyage/Sea movie is still a possibility.

http://www.cinemaspy.com/article.php?id=3832


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Might be interested in a set of parts (not built). Feel free to PM me with details....

Gene


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Just posted this on the RC Forum where the Seaview II work in progress is being posted......

_"Happened to have dinner the other night with Bill Creber. While I was aware of his involvement on the "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea" TV show, I didn't realize he was involved in the 1961 feature. (He's primarily known for supervising the art dept on the design of the Flying sub and the refit of the Seaview to accommodate it.)

Creber is not generally a fan of fan built replicas, and when he talks about past shows, he tends to talk about the people that he worked with (and quite fondly, I might add). He doesn't seem overly sentimental about the final product (be it a miniature, set, or piece of artwork), but he does like remembering the situation and the crew he worked with/for. While he doesn't remember every detail or reasoning why things were designed the way they were, he's a fantastic link to an era of Hollywood - the end of the big studio and the rise of the independent producer, and I really like talking to him.

I was curious to see what his reaction would be to someone messing around with a design he was so close to. I was half expecting him the say "Why are you guys still playing around with that damn ship?" 

But he liked it. 

Really liked it. 

In fact, he loved the sail in particular. I thought it had some really nice lines - along the lines of those luxury yachts we see in Monte Carlo. He agreed. It looks like something that would be designed by a private organization as opposed to a government agency that is only concerned with efficiency. He also said, and I thought this was great - that if there is a "Voyage" remake, they should just use Dennis' design.

So congrats Dennis - I think you nailed it.

Now stop reading this and go back to making it! "_

At the dinner, Frank Winspur from Moebius Models stopped by and he was able to meet Bill Creber in person. The guy with the Jupiter 2 is HobbyTalk's own Carson Dyle......










The Seaview was more yacht than submarine even back then, and that feeling is carried through with Dennis' design.

Gene


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic post and Dennis would deserve that position if we get a new movie.
His design is the only new design and we all LOVE it.

I am sorry to report that I and another client have Dennis tied up making 57" originals.
You will all have to wait an extra month....MUUUHHAAAA>

Just joking...
Carry on then.
PS, thats a picture of three of the coolest cats on the planet.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Except for the nose window frames (wouldn't they create drag?) this is a very cool and sleek re-working. Looks very fast and a great job on the jet-like tail intakes, fins and nozzle. Spot on!

RC would be cool but have no water deep enough around here except for a very fast flowing river with too many shallows and rocks.

Thanks for showing this. :wave:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

FYI, Dennis has updated his thread at the RC forum with some photos of a painted version of his Seaview II. 

Absolutely.

Stunning.

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/fb.asp?m=9775138

I'm going to forward these to Bill Creber. This is looking fantastic.

Gene


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Tim H. said:


> Except for the nose window frames (wouldn't they create drag?) this is a very cool and sleek re-working.


The eight-window version has flush windows. And it's prettier.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*BEAUTIFUL!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That is truly a magnificent reworking of the original design. By retaining the Seaview design aesthetic, the reworking looks like a logical extension of the original. That makes it look attractive to fans of the old and newcomers alike.

It also doesn't insult us fanboys... and that is a real good thing!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Will keep an eye on this thread to see what the final proposed price for a static version is this will be.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_9378637/mpage_9/tm.htm
click the link above to see the latest pictures....totally awsome.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Beautiful work.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

OzyMandias said:


> ........It also doesn't insult us fanboys... and that is a real good thing!


I showed some of Dennis' on-progress shots to Bill Creber, the Art Director from the original show. Bill is not what I would call a fanboy. I was a bit surprised, but he really liked what Dennis had done with the update. The sail, in particular, caught his eye. Hope to get a static version of the 8 window Seaview.

Gene


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The more I look at this, the more I love it. I have a horrible suspicion a static model will be out of my price range though...


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Any Idea of how much they will be asking for the static version?


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

About $400 if I remember correctly.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Yep, that's out of my price range all right...


----------



## Patron Zero (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone heard if there's a reworked Flying Sub being developed ?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

yes,there will be.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

It will be very interesting to see how the problem regarding to the sustainability in flight (without wings) and maneuverability will be solved.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> yes,there will be.


Man, if the Seaview II looks this good, I wonder what the Flying Sub will look like?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> It will be very interesting to see how the problem regarding to the sustainability in flight (without wings) and maneuverability will be solved.


Hey,it's Sci-Fi.....


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Fernando Mureb said:


> It will be very interesting to see how the problem regarding to the sustainability in flight (without wings) and maneuverability will be solved.


1966 solution: Lydecker rig.

2010 solution: Do the whole thing in CGI!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> Hey,it's Sci-Fi.....


I understand, but with a little imagination, the thing could be turned into something more realistic, perhaps without defacing the elegant original concept. :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^ Something like this might work.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

I'd love to see the Seaview II in 1/350. The big Seaviews are just too big (and expensive) for me.

But it is a great concept and a nice redefinition.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

scotpens said:


> ^ Something like this might work.


.................................................


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That's the design from the stalled Kevin Burns Movie...


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ensign Eddie said:


> I'd love to see the Seaview II in 1/350. The big Seaviews are just too big (and expensive) for me.
> 
> But it is a great concept and a nice redefinition.


I wish that Moebius would buy the Seaview II design from Dennis Deboer and put it out in both large and 1/350 scale!

A appreciate how much work went into Deboer's design but $400.00 is beyond the range of most folks means. Moebius could make it affordable for everyone! Just my two cents...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have spoken to Dennis about doing a 1/350 version of this design.It is not out of the relm of being done,we'll see.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

OzyMandias said:


> That's the design from the stalled Kevin Burns Movie...


:freak::thumbsup:

Any more images from the production?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here you go.....


----------



## jockdeboer (Sep 9, 2009)

Sign me up! BTW, where do I go to get on the list? Beautiful update.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

lunadude said:


> :freak::thumbsup:
> 
> Any more images from the production?


http://www.cinemaspy.com/article.php?id=3832


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

OzyMandias said:


> http://www.cinemaspy.com/article.php?id=3832


Thank you. :thumbsup:

The large image links were broke, but Google image search turned them up.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^ No effin' way. Those slitty nose windows make the sub look sneaky and menacing, not like it belongs to the good guys. And the mini-sub looks too much like an A-10 Warthog.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Here we go again...


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

The Seaview sure looks interesting, from what I have read the Seaview and the other vehicles shown are not the final product. They are preliminary designs and more work must be done. One thing for sure I am glad to see that Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea will be on the big screen, that rocks. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey gang, here is a quote from Dennis himself. We are looking around $275.00 for a display model and around $450 to $500 for the rc. 



> Hi Guys, Im glad that this model is getting a postive reponse. Im sure if a customer could see this model in person they would like it even more. All I have left to do is mold the rear thruster tube,and then it will be done.Like I said before the customer can always use any paint design that they want. If Mobieus would be interested in making this model that would be fine with me,as this would save me work,and cost to the customer. Im always willing to talk.As for now we are looking around $275.00 for a display model,and a around $450 to $500 fo the rc verson. I would like to keep the cost lower,but the cost of supplies and my time add up.I,ll keep you guys posted on the kit progress as I get closer.Thanks again for the nice complements! untell later Dennis.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_9378637/mpage_9/key_/tm.htm#ixzz0qpUsF5yX


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! Great news! $275. sounds alot better but if Moebius got involved that would be the best of both worlds! Glad to hear Dennis is open to suggestion! I'm not holding my breath but I hope that Frank and Dennis at least talk about it. Time will tell. 

Thanks Jungleloard for running it by Dennis!:thumbsup:

Thanks Dennis for the reply!:thumbsup:


----------



## jockdeboer (Sep 9, 2009)

Moebius would never do such a large kit. Got to love the size! I am in and may even look into RC.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't think it's that Moebius would never do such a large kit, but rather the licensing/labeling issues involved. My guess is the people in charge of granting the Voyage license would not consider applying it to this design, which has not been developed by Fox, and without the license Moebius would be putting enormous investment into a model of an unidentified futuristic submarine--without the license you couldn't call it "Seaview II." I would buy it in a second and so would many people on this board, but to get it out to the kind of mass/nostalgia market that made the original Seaview kit successful would be a lot tougher I would think--just my uninformed analysis. $275 sounds MUCH more affordable and desirable for such a large kit though--very interested in getting one.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

scotpens said:


> 1966 solution: Lydecker rig.
> 
> 2010 solution: Do the whole thing in CGI!


YEEECCCHHH! How about part models and part CGI?


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Price sounds fair.

Will this be a fiberglass kit to put together or resin?

If resin.... solid or hollow?


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Fiberglass.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jockdeboer (Sep 9, 2009)

Alright!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought I should give the reply from Dennis. I know nothing about fiberglass and I am not sure if there are different grades....so with that in mind.


> To answer some of the readers questions,Both the display and rc versions will be made out of aircraft epoxy fiberglass. Thanks Dennis.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ok.........

Never worked with the stuff. :freak:


----------

